# Maxed out Mac Pro 2013



## goalie composer (Jul 16, 2020)

To the hive mind:

What is the absolute maxed out Mac Pro 2013 you have seen with regards to the CPU? I currently have an Intel Xeon E5-2697 v2 12-Core 2.7GHz processor but I'm wondering if there's another recent upgrade option to swap in there that might prolong the life / power of my trash can for a little bit longer.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## studioj (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that is the biggest processor you can do on that mac. They can also go to 128GB RAM.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 16, 2020)

correct. What is a bit limiting though is that you can't have TB3 ports for fast external NVMe's.


----------

